# aglio al/con peperoncino



## ..ed..

Come esprimo la differenza in Francese tra queste due frasi?

_Aglio *al* peperoncino_
_Aglio *con* peperoncino_

In Italiano (ambito commerciale) se utilizzo _"al"_ significa che il peperoncino è l'ingrediente predominante ed è presente in grande quantità nel prodotto, se invece uso _"con"_ significa che il peperoncino è presente ma non in modo predominante e ne devo indicare la percentuale presente. Come esprimo la stessa cosa in Francese? Un amico madrelingua, nel darmi la sua traduzione, non ha espresso questa differenza. Vorrei capire se è possibile farla.

_Ail *au* piment rouge_ (Traduzione da madrelingua francese, ma _au_ esprime il _con_?)
_Ail *avec du* piment rouge_ (Traduzione da principiante!)


----------



## Corsicum

Autres possibilités : _Ail et *au* piment rouge_ / _Ail *et* piment rouge _/ _A l'a__il *et* piment rouge /_ _Ail  piment rouge_
On dit souvent : _Ail *et* fines herbes / Ail fines herbes _


----------



## ..ed..

..ed.. said:


> _Ail *avec du* piment rouge_


 
Quindi questa è corretta?

Se dovessi dire 
_Aglio con olio extravergine d'oliva_
potrei tradurla
_Ail avec de l'huile d'olive extra vierge_?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, pour l'huile, les deux sont correctes : suivant le contexte on peut ajouter _pressée à froid,_ si c’est le cas, si c'est vrai : 
_Ail avec de l'huile d'olive *extra vierge* pressée à froid._
_Avec de l'ail et de l'huile d'olive *extra vierge* pressée à froid._

Merci de préciser le contexte précis de la phrase : avant *Aglio* ?..on peut avoir d'autres variantes :
_Avec de l'ail et de l'huile d'olive *extra vierge* / Ail et huile d'olive *extra vierge* .(Liste) _


----------



## itka

> _Ail avec de l'huile d'olive extra vierge_
> _Ail *avec du* piment rouge_


Ces expressions me semblent très inhabituelles...

Il faut d'abord savoir quel est l'ingrédient principal. On ne dira pas _"du beurre aux pâtes"_ mais _"des pâtes au beurre"_ parce que le plus important, ce sont les pâtes auxquelles on a ajouté du beurre.

En principe, on emploie la préposition *"à"*
Donc ici, je parlerais d' _"huile d'olive extra-vierge à l'ail"_.
_...de l'huile d'olive aux herbes de provence.
...de l'huile d'olive au thym, à l'estragon..._

*"avec*" : signifie une chose un peu différente. On peut le remplacer par "et" tout simplement. "avec" insiste un peu sur l'accompagnement :
On présente deux aliments, également importants, ensemble :
_du pain avec de la confiture
un steak avec des frites
de la charcuterie avec de la mayonnaise

_Y a-t-il vraiment une différence avec l'italien ?


----------



## Corsicum

*Itka*, la langue peut être, mais tout dépend du contexte de la phrase….du menu ou de la recette. Il me semble que l’on peut dire aussi : *Ail huile d'olive *comme on dit_ : *Ail fines herbes / Ail pigment rouge*_

Ajout : Tu as raison, effectivement on trouve beaucoup de références avec* : *_L*'*huile d'olive aux herbes / Huile d'olive extra vierge à l'ail,..à l’orange, à la truffe !
_


----------



## ..ed..

..ed.. said:


> _Aglio con olio extravergine d'oliva_
> _Ail avec de l'huile d'olive extra vierge_?


 
Nell'etichettatura dei prodotti alimentari, in particolare i sottoli, si utilizza il *con* per evidenziare che tra gli ingredienti c'è un determinato ingrediente pregiato (soprattutto per invogliare il cliente ad acquistarlo) anche se non è presente in grande quantità. Se dico che è _Aglio *in *olio extravergine d'oliva_ significa che l'ingrediente principale è l'olio extravergine d'oliva, ancora se dico che è _Aglio *all'*olio extravergine d'oliva_ significa che il prodotto ne ha solo la fragranza. Ma sia chiaro che questa distinzione ha un significato dal punto di vista commerciale, nella lingua parlata non è comune.
Quindi, tornando alla mia domanda iniziale, è possibile fare questa specifica distinzione anche in francese?O meglio, su un prodotto alimentare francese simile che dicitura troverò?


----------

